
EU Puts Forward Ambitious Open Access Target - unitedacademics
http://www.united-academics.org/sex-society/eu-puts-forward-ambitious-open-access-target/
======
brudgers
Recent discussion of the news:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11787271](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11787271)

